# Using UVB fluorescent light with Calcium powder w D3



## Unitygraph (Aug 31, 2020)

Hello,
I’m new to the forum and need some help. Figures this would be the place to go. I have a 4month old Sulcata tortoise. So my question is: I had bough a reptile calcium powder w/ D3 and I have a 10.0 UVB fluorescent strip light. Is this too much D3 for my tortoise since the UVB light already produces D3? I could find anything online to help me with this question. However, I did find something, that if I was using a UVB vapor bulb, then I wouldn’t have to use the D3 in the calcium powder. If I had a UVB fluorescent I would be okay using the calcium powder with D3. I just want to confirm if it’s either okay to use or not, with my Zoo Med 10.0 fluorescent light strip. Thanks,
J


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Aug 31, 2020)

Unitygraph said:


> Hello,
> I’m new to the forum and need some help. Figures this would be the place to go. I have a 4month old Sulcata tortoise. So my question is: I had bough a reptile calcium powder w/ D3 and I have a 10.0 UVB fluorescent strip light. Is this too much D3 for my tortoise since the UVB light already produces D3? I could find anything online to help me with this question. However, I did find something, that if I was using a UVB vapor bulb, then I wouldn’t have to use the D3 in the calcium powder. If I had a UVB fluorescent I would be okay using the calcium powder with D3. I just want to confirm if it’s either okay to use or not, with my Zoo Med 10.0 fluorescent light strip. Thanks,
> J


I’ve never heard of any tortoise getting too much D3. I use a T5 fluorescent tube, and I also supplement with D3. My torts seem fine.


----------



## Unitygraph (Aug 31, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I’ve never heard of any tortoise getting too much D3. I use a T5 fluorescent tube, and I also supplement with D3. My torts seem fine.


That’s good to know. Just paranoid I guess. Just want to be sure. How long have you been using the calcium D3 with your fluorescent?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Aug 31, 2020)

Unitygraph said:


> That’s good to know. Just paranoid I guess. Just want to be sure. How long have you been using the calcium D3 with your fluorescent?


About 6 years.


----------



## Unitygraph (Aug 31, 2020)

Unitygraph said:


> That’s good to know. Just paranoid I guess. Just want to be sure. How long have you been using the calcium D3 with your fluorescent?


I have a Zoo Med T8 10.0 UVB.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Aug 31, 2020)

Unitygraph said:


> I have a Zoo Med T8 10.0 UVB.


The T8’s don’t produce nearly enough uvb light for a healthy tort, I would replace it with a T5


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 31, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> The T8’s don’t produce nearly enough uvb light for a healthy tort, I would replace it with a T5


So would I.
But the good news is that with a T8, your tortoise probably needed that D3. A T8 produces very little UVB close up...and from anything more than 10" or through a screen top they produce about zero.
Get yourself one of these from LLL REPTILES or BIG AL'S PETS.
With a light that supplies enough UVB, you can use a lot less D3 powder because your tortoise will be breaking down his own from his diet.
I'd also reccomend buying a SOLARMETER 6.5r from Josh's frogs.
Otherwise your actual UV level is a guess.


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2020)

Unitygraph said:


> Hello,
> I’m new to the forum and need some help. Figures this would be the place to go. I have a 4month old Sulcata tortoise. So my question is: I had bough a reptile calcium powder w/ D3 and I have a 10.0 UVB fluorescent strip light. Is this too much D3 for my tortoise since the UVB light already produces D3? I could find anything online to help me with this question. However, I did find something, that if I was using a UVB vapor bulb, then I wouldn’t have to use the D3 in the calcium powder. If I had a UVB fluorescent I would be okay using the calcium powder with D3. I just want to confirm if it’s either okay to use or not, with my Zoo Med 10.0 fluorescent light strip. Thanks,
> J


You live in CA. Get your tortoise outside in a safe enclosure for sunshine. You don't need indoor UV at all.

Most of the care info for sulcatas is wrong. Give this a read for the current and correct care info: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/t...leopard-or-star-tortoise.181497/#post-1814413

Questions are welcome.


----------



## Unitygraph (Sep 2, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> So would I.
> But the good news is that with a T8, your tortoise probably needed that D3. A T8 produces very little UVB close up...and from anything more than 10" or through a screen top they produce about zero.
> Get yourself one of these from LLL REPTILES or BIG AL'S PETS.
> With a light that supplies enough UVB, you can use a lot less D3 powder because your tortoise will be breaking down his own from his diet.
> ...


Thank you so much for your help. I’ll keep using the calcium D3 until I get the Zoo Med T5 fixture w/ 10.0 UVBtha


ZEROPILOT said:


> So would I.
> But the good news is that with a T8, your tortoise probably needed that D3. A T8 produces very little UVB close up...and from anything more than 10" or through a screen top they produce about zero.
> Get yourself one of these from LLL REPTILES or BIG AL'S PETS.
> With a light that supplies enough UVB, you can use a lot less D3 powder because your tortoise will be breaking down his own from his diet.
> ...


Thank you so much for the info. I’m trying to find a 20” Zoo Med Reptisun T5 hood or even 18” if they come in that size. Kind of hard to find right now. However, for the meantime am I fine with the Reptisun T8 10.0 UVB that I have and using the D3 w/ calcium for now? Thanks again


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 2, 2020)

Unitygraph said:


> Thank you so much for your help. I’ll keep using the calcium D3 until I get the Zoo Med T5 fixture w/ 10.0 UVBtha
> 
> Thank you so much for the info. I’m trying to find a 20” Zoo Med Reptisun T5 hood or even 18” if they come in that size. Kind of hard to find right now. However, for the meantime am I fine with the Reptisun T8 10.0 UVB that I have and using the D3 w/ calcium for now? Thanks again


Or, as Tom said, take advantage of your outdoor sunlight. And don't worry about supplements or a new light.


----------



## Unitygraph (Sep 2, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Or, as Tom said, take advantage of your outdoor sunlight. And don't worry about supplements or a new light.


Sounds like a plan. Right now I have my 4 month old Sulcata in a Zoo Med tortoise house. So is it okay just to put the whole tortoise house in direct sunlight? I’m assuming so right? Since the house has its own built-in hide to get shade if my hatchling needs it.


----------

